# Pipestem Dam



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished Pipe on Sat. the 9th.

It was the most quiet I'd seen it all winter. Probably due to the weather. Fishing was alright.

Ice is still very thick.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished Pipe on the 16th.

We picked up a lot of trash within 50 yards from our vehicle, over a bags worth. It's a shame.

Crappies started to cool off, walleyes/pike picked up a little...although relatively slow.

Ice around edges became a little unstable. I saw 2 vehicles stuck through the ice today...although the ice is pretty thick in general.










[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-03-16 22:32 ]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man,it sure sucks for that guy!! Good thing that didnt happen to anybody in your group Chris.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got off the phone from a guy from Jamestown and they had pretty good luck on crappies on Pipe on Saturday. He was about 200yds east and 300 yds to the north of where we were fishing at Chris. They were all by themselves and got 30 of them. They said that they didn't catch any eye's. They were in about 8ft of water. Maybe next weekend!


----------

